
A dumb tv is a smart tv - batbkw
https://www.subtraction.com/2016/10/18/a-dumb-tv-is-a-smart-tv
======
thoughtpalette
I bought a SmartTV on woot a couple years ago. The input lag is so frustrating
at times as well as random freezes.

I much prefer to plug in the Fire Stick and use that interface, so much faster
and easier.

I'll never buy another smart TV. I'm of the mind the OS/Hardware should be
agnostic to the display.

~~~
sparky_z
Pretty much impossible to buy a high-quality dumb tv these days. Better to
just ignore the "SmartTV" features when shopping around, and then use your own
solution.

